# FOR SALE Lionel 5C test set



## dave00beer (Dec 2, 2008)

Rare Lionel dealer service station 5c Test Set. Late 40's
Heres a link to my ad with details.

http://detroit.craigslist.org/tag/1071611896.html

E-mail if interested.
[email protected]


----------

